# Coming to Cahpala in November 15Th



## james1953 (Sep 24, 2008)

I will be flying to Guadalajara, then taking a taxi to Chapala in November. I would really like to meet someone living there that could show me around for a few hours. I will make sure I arrive during the daylight hours as early as possible. I would like to meet someone maybe at the fountain or plaza or even a business in Chapala. I would be needing a cheap hotel for a few days till I get my bearings as what to do and where to go. If anyone would assist me for a few hours I would be much appreciative. I am looking forward to being there. I found a fountain at the end of what looks like HWY 44 near the lake. On google earth it gave it a name of Fuente De Los Pescadores, (Source of the fisherman )I could meet there. Any information on where to go or whom to meet would make my trip less scary. Please let me know if anyone is willing, if not I will wing it as best as I can when arriving there. Thanks James 1953


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

James,
Have no fear. The fountain you refer to is at the waterfront park in downtown Chapala, a block south of another fountain at the main intersection in town. At the latter, you will find coffee shops on both sides of the avenue. Between the two, you will discover the Palacio Municipal (city hall) and other interesting places. In the Coffee Break, on the east side of the avenue, next to a large furniture store, you will probably find a few friendly expats. A couple of blocks westward, on Hidalgo, you will find The Coffee Tree, another expat spot. You will find folks friendly and willing to give you some pointers. Just inside the door of the Palacio Municipal you will find an information desk and there is usually someone there who speaks English. Eastward from the fountain nearest the coffee shops, four blocks on Morelos, is the American Legion.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I remember a bulletin board in a coffee shop or restaurant years and years ago. Are there still bulletin boards with apartments for rent and other stuff?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, there is one on a corner near the plaza in Chapala (although that building is being remodeled to a new shoe store), a couple near SuperLake and the most active one at the Lake Chapala Society in Ajijic. There is also the local English language weekly, "The Guadalajara Reporter", which has a rental section. Of course, you can cruise the streets and look for 'Se Renta' signs. If you 'Google' a bit, you will find the local rental agencies and their offerings.


----------

